# Overdue vehicle inspection question



## vellnueve (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe a dumb question, but I just spent the last 12 months deployed overseas and just returned to the States. My sticker was due in July so I'm slightly overdue now. Is there any grace period or am I going to get ticketed when I come up this weekend to get inspected?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if you got stopped, if you just explain the situation and tell them you're on your way to get it inspected, you shouldn't have a problem. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't imagine it would be a problem. Like right.as.rain said, just explain the situation IF you get stopped.

Otherwise, look here:

http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/inspect/recip.htm

...and thank you for your service!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

a few years back I stopped a vet just back from the sand box with expired tags. I thanked him and kicked him loose.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think someone in your circumstance would have to "earn" the cite by being a douchebag.
I cant imagine an officer writing you for that,given the circumstances.
Thanks for your service brother, welcome home.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

welcome home, thank you for your service.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

All of the above is 100% true. My only further advice would be to carry your orders and military ID for the trip. Believe it or not, people do lie to us so the cop may want to verify what you are telling him.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

^This


----------



## vellnueve (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I was planning to bring a copy of my orders, ID, and the passport stamped from a place most people have never heard of.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

vellnueve said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was planning to bring a copy of my orders, ID, and the passport stamped from a place most people have never heard of.


West Virginia ?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

vellnueve said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was planning to bring a copy of my orders, ID, and the passport stamped from a place most people have never heard of.


Ooze Becky Becky Stan Stan?


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome home! Tell them you're good friends with MPD61....he's practically a god among cops!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of us have better things to do than nail straight expired stickers from last month. Honestly I have trouble remembering last years colors!


----------

